# Drop Ceiling Prices?



## bengbrewer

Hey guys, I am finishing my basement and I have a question about drop ceiling prices.

Ok, i just finished drywalling and painting. Now it is time to install the drop ceiling and can lights.

I have 500sqft of area that I need to cover with drop ceiling. I have priced out some nicer tiles from Armstrong @ about $9/tile (2x2) which comes out to around $1100 which is fine I guess. But when looked at the grid kit which covers 64sq ft, it is $200! 7x$200=$1400 for just the grid. There is no way I am paying $2500 for a drop ceiling. What do you guys recommend? I have to drop the tiles down a foot from the floor joists because of vents and piping and drywalling the ceiling is just not a viable option @ this point.

I only have $1700 wrapped up in studding, insulation, mud, and paint. I dont understand why drop ceiling is so expensive.

Please advise.

Ben


----------



## DangerMouse

2x4' tiles are only around $2.00 each around here, and the grids are nowhere near what you are saying. where are you looking at these prices?
the whole thing shouldn't cost more than 2 or 3 hundred.....?

DM


----------



## Ron6519

Unclear about this kit thing. You need to figure out the layout and buy the parts. Wall angles, main runners, 2' cross tees, support wire, screw posts for the joists and tiles.
Ron


----------



## bengbrewer

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=89091-61-5400GWH&lpage=none

that is the rail kit. i wonder if its a price mistake.

Here are the tiles I am looking at getting:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=89091-61-1205

I dont want the tiles with holes in it. I want it to look like a real ceiling.


----------



## DangerMouse

thanks for the links, bengbrewer.... it shows better what you want to do.
i certainly agree, that's way too much $$$ to pay for a ceiling. shop around a bit for alternatives before you decide, it might pay off.
heck, i did 300 sq. ft. for about $40.00, soooo..... (not a drop ceiling, but i could make one by making the strips thicker and wiring them.)
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-40-300-sq-ft-homemade-birch-walnut-ceiling-31309/
hmmmm, maybe i'll do that for the rest of the house too! i too need a drop ceiling in the rest of the areas i'm building....

DM


----------



## 12penny

bengbrewer.....the kits cost more because someone has to package it plus the cost of the packaging. Draw your ceiling on a piece of paper, count the number of wall angles, main runners and cross tee's then buy them loose. Should save you some money.


----------



## ponch37300

As mentioned already the kit is armstrong's way of charging extra. Here is a link on estimating what materials you will need and then go price them by the peice and save yourself some money. http://www.acpideas.com/estimator.cfm?XlinkID=1&XRequireOnce=YES&CFID=2190933&CFTOKEN=8116365


----------



## J187

I used the Brighton in-stock ceiling panels for my basement from Home Depot. I bought all the grid pieces by the case or by the piece, depending on how I needed them. My basement is around 450sq if I remember correctly I spent under $300 total and I absolutley love my ceiling! Like others are saying, I'd rethink some choices.


----------



## slinku2020

I just finished putting drop ceiling for about 700 sq. ft. I got USG tiles when they were on sale at 1.29 per piece (each piece is 2' x 2') from Menards. Of course they were not as good looking as the ones you've sent the link for. I took my basement dimensions with me and the folks at Menards gave me the exact number of mains, tees, etc. required for the project. The non-tiles stuff cost me around $400. 

Menards, I believe, uses the software from ACP to give the estimates. I think Armstrong website has a similar software where you can put in the dimensions of your room and it gives you the number of mains, tees, etc. required. Will definitely be cheaper that way.


----------

